
Run your own LXD demo server - simosx
https://stgraber.org/2017/03/05/run-your-own-lxd-demo-server/
======
simosx
This offers a way to create lightweight machine containers and expose them to
the Web as web-based terminals.

I can see a few opportunities to build projects on such a set up.

